# TIA-Portal: Siemens-Vortrag auf dem Forumtreffen Mai 2011



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Mai 2011)

*TIA-Portal: Siemens-Vortrag auf dem Forumtreffen Mai 2011 (Diskussion)*

Hallo,

 von manchen Kollegen hier besteht der Wunsch nach einer Zusammenfassung 
 der Ergebnis von Vortrag und Diskussion über das neue TIA-Portal.

 Wer dabei war und etwas beisteuern kann  (weitere Fragen, Tipps, Antworten) 
 bitte einfach hier antworten, ich kopiere die Antworten dann in den Beitrag 
*Zusammenfassung*  und versuche dem Ganzen eine Struktur zu geben.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mitarbeit.
_*
1. Wie kann ich mit dem TIA Portal effektiv(er) arbeiten?  
*_
_*2. Wir der serielle PC-Adapter weiterhin unterstützt*?  *

3. Welche Baugruppen werden im TIA Portal unterstützt*_?

_*4. Können mehrere Entwickler gleichzeitig im Projekt arbeiten?* _ 

*5. Welche Möglichkeiten Export- und Importmöglichkeiten bietet das 
TIA Portal?

**6. Gibt es im TIA Portal auch die VBA-Möglichkeiten wie in WinCC V.11

7. Wie ist das mit dem Know How Protect im TIA Portal
*
*8. Können die Anwendungen des TIA-Portals per Kommandoschnittstelle 
gesteuert werden?

**9. Wird SINAUT ST7 in das TIA Portal integriert?
*
* 10. Graph
*
* 11. VAT und Kommentarzeilen (Standard-Variablentabelle und eigene 
Variablentabelle)

 12. Aktualdaten und Startwerte
**
13. Versionen auf- und abwärtskompatibel
*
* 14. Datentypen WinCC/Flexible
**
15. STRING beobachten
**16. ist der Begriff "optimierter Bausteinzugriff" irgendwann gefallen?*

*17. Wann gibt es das TIA Portal als 64-Bit-Version?*

_*18. Gibt es die neuen Funktionen der S7-1200 auch für die 300/400er?

*_ _*19. Warum kann ich keine WinCC flexible-Projekte migrieren?*_

Herzlich Dank an alle, die "Inhalte" beisteuern:

Perfektionist, Rainer Hönle, tnt369, marlob, Paule, IBFS, JesperMP, Ralle, daschris, miami


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Mai 2011)

Frage: ist der Begriff "optimierter Bausteinzugriff" irgendwann gefallen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Frage: ist der Begriff "optimierter Bausteinzugriff" irgendwann gefallen?


Nein ........


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Mai 2011)

Was mir noch einfällt:

Die 64-Bit-Version vom TIA-Portal soll mit SP2, welcher voraussichtlich im Herbst erscheint, kommen.

Graph ist bereits enthalten, und das Neue ist viel besser als die alte Graph-Version


----------



## tnt369 (23 Mai 2011)

zu punkt 1:
allein die bibliotheksfunktion ist schon ein sehr mächtiges tool.
darin sollen sich sps, hmi und auch alle anderen objekte ablegen
lassen (z.b. hardware). es soll damit möglich sein ganze baugruppen
bzw. module zu einer anwendung zusammenzustellen (inkl. hw, sps-programm,hmi ...).

zu punkt 4:
eine versionsverwaltung ist bei siemens geplant.
ob das mit externen zusammen arbeiten wird wurde eher verneint.

zu punkt 7:
es ist ein know-how-protect integriert, der in der sicherheit besser als
der alte ist (wo leicht zu knacken war), aber bisher nicht verschlüsselt.
er bietet momentan eine "mittlere" sicherheit, erlaubt aber z.b. nun das testen auf plcsim. verschlüsselung (wie in v5.5 schon integriert) wird
es erst in zukünftigen versionen geben.

zu 8.:
kommandoschnittstelle ist geplant

zu 12.:
aktualdaten können nun über einen zwischenpuffer auf die startwerte
übernommen werden (einzeln oder mehrere/alle).


----------



## marlob (23 Mai 2011)

Evtl. sollte Gerhard die Antworten zu den einzelnen Punkten in seinen Startbeitrag einpflegen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wer dabei war und etwas beisteuernkann  (weitere Fragen, Tipps, Antworten)
> bitte einfach hier antworten,* ich kopiere die Antworten dann immer nach oben
> in den Startbeitrag *und versuche der Zusammenfassung eine Struktur zu geben.




Gruß
Timo


----------



## Paule (23 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> _*5. Welche Möglichkeiten Export- Import und Importmöglichkeiten bietet das *_
> _*TIA-Portal?*_


Der Import von Quellen ist schon integriert.
Der Export von Bausteinen / Quellen (was und wie genau ist noch nicht bekannt) wird es erst ab Version V12 geben.

Bei einer Migration von geschützten Bausteinen bei denen die Quelle fehlt, kann die Quelldatei nicht nachträglich importiert werden, sie wird nicht mehr erkannt.
Sprich alle Quellen müssen vor der Migration im Projekt liegen, der Bausteinschutz wird dann durch das TIA-Portal automatisch aufgehoben.


----------



## marlob (23 Mai 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer dabei war und etwas beisteuernkann  (weitere Fragen, Tipps, Antworten)
> ...


Man sollte sich ab und zu doch mal alles durchlesen


----------



## Paule (23 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> *10. Graph*


High-Graph gibt es nicht mehr.
Graph gibt es natürlich noch und hat sich genauso wie SCL verbessert.


----------



## marlob (23 Mai 2011)

zu Punkt 3.
Stichtag war der 1.10.2007
Alle Baugruppen die da abgekündigt waren kommen auch nicht mehr ins TIA-Portal.

zu Punkt 5.
Momentan gibt es nur eine Importfunktion von Quellen. Eine Exportfunktion als Quelle folgt noch.
Es soll aber möglich sein "Speichern als Text" auszuwählen.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Nein ........


SCH...ade!
ich glaub, darin liegt die eigentliche Existenzberechtigung von TIA(-Portal) begraben. Aber am Freitag wusste ich davon auch noch nichts - bin erst heut drüber gestolpert. Sonst hätt ich Euch ja eindringlich drum gebeten, mal bei den Siemenslern nachzuhaken (falls die davon ne Ahnung gehabt hätten, was Siemens da großes mit uns vor hat).

Also, für die, die vielleicht noch nicht TIA-Portal aufm Rechner haben: die Vision, die da wahr zu werden scheint: füge eine Lokalvariable im SPS-Programm ein - und die HMI muss nicht neu generiert und übertragen werden. Vielleicht bleiben sogar die Aktualwerte in der SPS erhalten, wenn der DB neu übertragen wird. Ich werd mal bei Gelegenheit das bei der 1200er ausprobieren (wenns nicht jemand vor mir schafft - ich fürchte, ich komm demnächst nicht dazu).

@Helmut: es ist definitiv Feierabend. Aber da gibts Menschen - die leben und lieben halt ihren Beruf (Berufung?). Und mein Heimnetz zickt trotzdem noch. Und, und und ...

Tja, dann will ich mal hoffen, dass das alles auch noch mit SP1 für die 300/400er wahr wird. Und wenn dann alles durchgängig SCL spricht - dann werd ich richtig glücklich sein.

ich träum mal ...


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> zu Punkt 3.
> Stichtag war der 1.10.2007
> Alle Baugruppen die da abgekündigt waren kommen auch nicht mehr ins TIA-Portal.


 
...Ergänzung .... alle Baugruppen müssen aber vor einer Migration mindesten den Firmwarestand habe, der zum 1.10.2007 aktuell war.
Beispiel: 

CPU 315-2DP - FW2.0 geht nicht 
CPU 315-2DP - FW2.6 geht

Das das im praktischen Einsatz natürlich seine Tücken hat dürfte klar sein.
Solche Tücken sind ja u.a. auch der Grund, warum das STEP7 (ohne Portal)
uns noch mindestens die nächste Dekade erhalten bleiben wird.

siehe Anhang:

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (23 Mai 2011)

Frage: Wird das HW-Katalog eventuell mit ältere HW-Versionen erweitert ?

Ich finde es ist ein reale Hinderniss für das migrieren von alte Projekten, das nur die letzte HW-Versionen unterstützt werden.
Ich meine nicht nur CPUs, aber alle Module.


----------



## IBFS (24 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Frage: Wird das HW-Katalog eventuell mit ältere HW-Versionen erweitert ?
> 
> Ich finde es ist ein reale Hinderniss für das migrieren von alte Projekten, das nur die letzte HW-Versionen unterstützt werden.
> Ich meine nicht nur CPUs, aber alle Module.



Eigentlich nicht, weil das schon jetzt ein großer Aufwand war, das es überhaupt
die Migration gibt. Jeder Fall muß einzeln getestet werden. Bis jetzt sind schon
Ca. 100 Mannjahre alleine nur für die Entwicklung der Migration - Stand heute -
 draufgegangen.

Frank


----------



## sailor (24 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das das im praktischen Einsatz natürlich seine Tücken hat dürfte klar sein.
> Solche Tücken sind ja u.a. auch der Grund, warum das STEP7 (ohne Portal)
> ...



*Dekade?* Wochen, Monate oder Jahre?


----------



## Paule (24 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Vielleicht bleiben sogar die Aktualwerte in der SPS erhalten, wenn der DB neu übertragen wird.


Nein, die Werte müssen nach wie vor zurück geschrieben werden.
Allerdings geht es jetzt (ein bisschen) einfacher, oder sagen wir mal optisch schöner. 
Nicht mehr:
Projekt online öffnen > DB kopieren > Offline öffnen > DB einfügen
sondern:
DB öffnen > Onlinesicht > Spalte mit den "Momentanwerten" einblenden > Werte kopieren > in Spalte "Aktualwerte" einfügen. (nicht mit Drag&Drop  )
Ob die Spalten nun wirklich so heißen bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher.


----------



## Ralle (24 Mai 2011)

Komisch, ich hatte einen DB erzeugt. Die Variablen im DB konnte ich erst fehlerfrei in einem Baustein verwenden, nachdem ich alles übersetzt hatte. Wenn das auch so bei DB-Erweiterung ist (noch nicht getestet), dann gehen wohl nach wie vor alle Aktualwerte über den Jordan oder? Da war der das Erzeugen einer Quelle das ultimative Mittel in V5.5, aber wie macht man das jetzt, auch so?


----------



## daschris (24 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da war der das Erzeugen einer Quelle das ultimative Mittel in V5.5, aber wie macht man das jetzt, auch so?


 Rechte maustaste auf den DB und dann "Copy as text" und dann in Notepad, Word usw


----------



## JesperMP (24 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Komisch, ich hatte einen DB erzeugt. Die Variablen im DB konnte ich erst fehlerfrei in einem Baustein verwenden, nachdem ich alles übersetzt hatte. Wenn das auch so bei DB-Erweiterung ist (noch nicht getestet), dann gehen wohl nach wie vor alle Aktualwerte über den Jordan oder?


Das muss unbedingt getestet werden. Wenn das so ist, ist die neue Verfahren nur halbwegs zum Ziel. Und halbweg ist keiner weg.
Ich werde das testen.


----------



## daschris (24 Mai 2011)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Tja, dann will ich mal hoffen, dass das alles auch noch mit SP1 für die 300/400er wahr wird. Und wenn dann alles durchgängig SCL spricht - dann werd ich richtig glücklich sein.
> 
> ich träum mal ...


 
nee die 300er kriegt das nicht mehr aber der Nachfolger wird das dann können...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Mai 2011)

tnt369 schrieb:


> zu punkt 1:
> allein die bibliotheksfunktion ist schon ein sehr mächtiges tool.
> darin sollen sich sps, hmi und auch alle anderen objekte ablegen
> lassen (z.b. hardware). es soll damit möglich sein ganze baugruppen
> bzw. module zu einer anwendung zusammenzustellen (inkl. hw, sps-programm,hmi ...).



Es war noch davon die Rede, dass es keine doppelten Daten mehr
gibt, die abgeglichen werden müssen (z. B. SPS und HMI), sondern 
es gibt nur noch eine Datenbasis und darauf verschiedene "Sichtweisen".

Hat das auch mit den bibliotheksfunktionen zu tun oder ist das etwas anderes?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Mai 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Evtl. sollte Gerhard die Antworten zu den einzelnen Punkten in seinen Startbeitrag einpflegen.



.. ich mache das so, wie das heute üblich ist: Ich kopiere alles zusammen
und als Dankeschön dürft Ihr mich nachher mit "Herr Dr." anreden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Mai 2011)

@Paule

Deine Frage an die Herren zur Migration: Welches Häckchen
(was nicht so ganz eindeutig ist) muss bei der Installation
der TIA-Portals gesetzt werden?


----------



## Paule (24 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @Paule
> 
> Deine Frage an die Herren zur Migration: Welches Häckchen
> (was nicht so ganz eindeutig ist) muss bei der Installation
> der TIA-Portals gesetzt werden?


Siehe Bild:


Somit gibt es keinen Fehler mehr mit der SQL-Datenbank.


----------



## IBFS (24 Mai 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> *Dekade?* Wochen, Monate oder Jahre?



Manchmal ist die Anwort so nah:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jahrzehnt

Dekade klingt unschärfer, als wenn ich schreiben würde 10 Jahre wenn
es dann 9 oder gar 14 Jahre sind. Dekade zuschreiben war also bewusst gewählt.

Frank


----------



## miami (24 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hat das auch mit den bibliotheksfunktionen zu tun oder ist das etwas anderes?


 
So weit ich weiss wird die Projektierung in einer Datenbank abgespeichert, war auch in V5.x schon so. 
Aber für SPS und HMI wurde in V5.x jeweils eine eigene verwendet, die immer wieder abgeglichen wurde.
In V11 (TIA-Portal) gibt es nun wirklich nur eine. 
Das Ganze ist aber im wesendlichen eine interne Sache der Software, (die gelegendlich aber Auswirkungen für den Anwender hat(te).)  

Die Bilbliotheksfunktion dagegen ist für den Anwender da. Hier kann man verschiedene Objekte parken/kopieren. Dabei lassen sich projektbezogene und globale Bibliotheken verwenden.


----------



## marlob (25 Mai 2011)

zu Punkt 6:
Laut der Aussage der 3 Siemensmitarbeiter werden die Skriptsprachen für die Runtime weiterhin unterstützt. VBA fürs Engineering ist momentan noch nicht implementiert wird aber kommen.
Momentan wird es weiterhin C und VBA geben, der Trend geht aber zu VBA.


----------



## JesperMP (25 Mai 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> zu Punkt 6:
> Laut der Aussage der 3 Siemensmitarbeiter werden die Skriptsprachen für die Runtime weiterhin unterstützt. VBA fürs Engineering ist momentan noch nicht implementiert wird aber kommen.
> Momentan wird es weiterhin C und VBA geben, der Trend geht aber zu VBA.


Vermutlich ist VBS gemeint. Da ist ein Unterschied zwischen VBA und VBS.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (25 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist VBS gemeint. Da ist ein Unterschied zwischen VBA und VBS.



Wollte Ich auch grad schreiben. VBA wird zur Automation des Engineerings genutzt, d.h. automatisch Bilder oder Tags erstellen.

VBS für Scripte welche zur Runtime ablaufen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Mai 2011)

*Effizienzsteigerung im neuen TIA-Portal gegenüber STEP7 Classic*

Bevor ich hier ein paar Punkte aufführe, bei denen das neue TIA-Portal auf jeden Fall besser 
ist als die "alte" Variante, noch ein paar Bemerkungen. Am Anfang war ich auch sehr skeptisch. 
Allerdings hat sich dies mit dem Vortrag der drei Herren auf dem Forumstreffen 
deutlich geändert. Dass eine solch komplexe Software wie das TIA-Portal nicht gleich 
alles beinhalten oder gar fehlerfrei sein kann, ist allen klar, auch Siemens. Es muss hier immer 
ein Kompromiss eingegangen werden. Wenn alles drin sein soll, verzögert sich die erste Fassung 
um Jahre, dann sind die einen verärgert. Ist nicht alles drin kommt die erste Fassung schneller 
auf den Markt, dann sind die anderen verärgert. Man kann es nie allen Recht machen (diese 
Herausforderung haben wir bei DELTALOGIC übrigens auch immer mal wieder). 
Was aber für mich beeindruckend war ist dass unsere Anregungen aufgenommen 
wurden und mit Sicherheit auf die Wunschliste bzw. den Entwicklungsplan kommen. Und ich 
glaube den Herren Vielsäcker, Schneider und Metzger wenn sie sagen, sie wollen das 
TIA-Portal zur effizientesten und besten Entwicklungsumgebung machen. Und ich glaube auch, 
dass diese Herren dies schaffen, wenn es auch noch einige (lange) Zeit dauern wird. 
Und ich glaube auch, dass mir viele die am Treffen dabei waren, beipflichten werden.

So, genug der Vorrede, jetzt zu den Unterschieden.

*Bereich Hardwarekonfiguration:*
- die richtige CPU wird mit einer Aktion ausgewählt (direkt in "Neues Gerät hinzufügen"). 
Früher mußte eine S7-300 Station angelegt, die Hardware-Konfiguration geöffnet, 
eine Profilschiene reinkonfiguriert und dann erst konnte man die CPU aussuchen.

- um bei einer CPU einen PROFIBUS-Strang mit entsprechenden Busparametern zu erstellen, 
müssen drei Dialogfenster geöffnet werden. Man muss jeweils von einem zum nächsten und wieder 
zurück. In der neuen Gerätesicht sind alle (!) Parameter in einer Liste im Eigenschaftsfenster 
verfügbar. Dieses Fenster kann ich auch die ganze Zeit offen haben, was bei den Dialogen nicht 
geht, da diese (zumindest zum Teil) modal sind.

- und auch noch: über den Filter im Hardwarekatalog sieht man nur die Komponenten, die man in der 
aktuellen Station einsetzen kann. Man findet die Komponenten einfach schneller.

*Bereich Netzkonfiguration:*
- mit dem TIA Portal existiert eine eindeutige Trennung zwischen Gerätekonfiguration 
und Netzwerkkonfiguration. In Klassik mußte I/O in HWConfig parametriert werden, aber 
andere Netzwerkrelevante Dinge in NetPro. Das ist jetzt besser organisiert. Alles was 
Vernetzung betrifft findet sich in der Netzsicht. Inklusive AS-Interface.

*Bereich Programmierung:*
- Alle Editoren haben jetzt das gleiche Verhalten. Es gibt keine Quellen mehr, sondern auch in SCL 
kann man direkt im Baustein programmieren. Das Interface wird in allen fünf Programmiersprachen 
auf die gleiche Weise erstellt.

- Intellisense ermöglicht die Auswahl einer Variable (oder Anweisung!) direkt an der Verwendungsstelle 
über die Tastatur. Variablen können auch an jeder Stelle im Programm definiert werden. 
Man muss dafür nicht extra in das Interface oder eine Variablentabelle wechseln.

- Bausteine können jetzt in beliebigen Unterordnern organisiert werden. Einfach rechte 
Maustaste auf Programmbausteine -> "Gruppe hinzufügen". Damit erreicht man bei großen 
Projekten wesentlich bessere Transparenz

- vor allem die Graphischen Programmiersprachen (KOP, FUP, GRAPH), sind nun deutlich 
"Änderungsfreundlicher". Objekte können einfach getauscht oder verschoben werden, ohne dass 
andere Elemente erst gelöscht werden müssen.

- es können mittlerweile auch fehlerhafte Bausteine (= rote Zeilen = unfertiger Programmcode) 
gespeichert werden. Das endgültige Bearbeiten kann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erfolgen.

*Bereich Bibliothek:*
- es können die unterschiedlichsten Elemente aus dem Projektbaum in die Bibliothek gelegt 
werden. Ganze Stationen mit Program und Symbolik, Nur die Hardware, einzelne konfigurierte 
Baugruppen, Symbole, Bausteine, etc. Und das sowohl von Steuerungen, als auch HMI in einer Bibliothek.
Früher war hier nur ein Bruchteil dessen möglich. Und stellt euch mal vor, was allein dieser Punkt
für neue Möglichkeiten bietet, wenn immer wieder gleiche Sequenzen, Komponenten, ... 
verwendet werden.

*Bereich Online Funktionen:*
- Online/Offline Vergleich mit einem Klick

- gezieltes Beobachten von bestimmten Instanzen


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2011)

@Rainer
sehr gute Zusammenfassung des ersten Eindrucks.

Punktuell herausgegriffen finde ich besonders das
lebende SCL interessant, also nicht mehr der 
umständliche Weg über die SCL-Quellen. Der 
KOP-Editor - bisher immer bei weitem nicht so gut
wie bei Rockwell ist mit Sicherheit besser als vorher.
Nur die speziellen Rockwell-Eigenart, das man direkt
online ändert, ist natürlich auf SIEMENS-Art gelöst.

Auch bei GRAPH kann man jetzt Elemente einfach 
wegziehen und muss nicht CTRL-X / CTRL-V das
Element umplazieren.   

Frank


----------



## bike (25 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Dass eine solch komplexe Software wie das TIA-Portal nicht gleich
> alles beinhalten oder gar fehlerfrei sein kann, ist allen klar, auch Siemens. Es muss hier immer
> ein Kompromiss eingegangen werden.



Ein Kompromiss ist meist notwendig, doch dies auf dem Rücken der Kunden?
Würdet ihr solch eine fehlerhafte Software ausliefern?
Würden eure Kunden da mitspielen? 



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> *Bereich Hardwarekonfiguration:*
> - die richtige CPU wird mit einer Aktion ausgewählt (direkt in "Neues Gerät hinzufügen").
> Früher mußte eine S7-300 Station angelegt, die Hardware-Konfiguration geöffnet,
> eine Profilschiene reinkonfiguriert und dann erst konnte man die CPU aussuchen.



Nach meiner Meinung hat ein Entwickler mit der Hardwarekonfiguration nichts zu tun.
Von der Hardwarekonstruktion soll die Konfiguration mit den gezeichneten Komponeten mit allen E/A kommen.
Die in dem Schaltplan verwendeten Symbole und Bezeichnungen sollen im Programm gleich sein. 
Warum dies dann nicht direkt aus dem Schaltplan in das Programm?

Vielleicht sollten die Herrn von Siemens nicht nur ihre Welt betrachten, sondern über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen.
In der Automatisierung der Entwicklung ist noch ziemlich viel Platz für sinnvolles Neues, auch ohne OOP 


bike


----------



## Züttu (25 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> - Intellisense ermöglicht die Auswahl einer Variable (oder Anweisung!) direkt an der Verwendungsstelle
> über die Tastatur. Variablen können auch an jeder Stelle im Programm definiert werden.
> Man muss dafür nicht extra in das Interface oder eine Variablentabelle wechseln.



Das man Variablen an jeder Stelle im Programm definiern kann wusste ich gar nicht, wie geht denn das?



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> - Bausteine können jetzt in beliebigen Unterordnern organisiert werden. Einfach rechte
> Maustaste auf Programmbausteine -> "Gruppe hinzufügen". Damit erreicht man bei großen Projekten wesentlich bessere Transparenz



Auf diese Funktion habe ich gewartet, leider wurde dies nicht sauber ausgeführt, die Namen der Bausteinen müssen Projektweit eindeutig sein, ich hätte aber lieber gleich Namen in Verschiedenen Unterordner, zum Beispiel: Anlagenteil_1/Schrittkette.scl und weiter Anlagenteil_2/Schrittkette.scl (Das ist im Moment mit TIA nicht möglich, da dann der Baustein "Schrittkette" doppelt vorkommt)


----------



## Aventinus (25 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> Auf diese Funktion habe ich gewartet, leider wurde dies nicht sauber ausgeführt, die Namen der Bausteinen müssen Projektweit eindeutig sein, ich hätte aber lieber gleich Namen in Verschiedenen Unterordner, zum Beispiel: Anlagenteil_1/Schrittkette.scl und weiter Anlagenteil_2/Schrittkette.scl (Das ist im Moment mit TIA nicht möglich, da dann der Baustein "Schrittkette" doppelt vorkommt)


 
Das klingt wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Schöne Schei...

Dabei wärs doch so praktisch.

Ich hab ja von TIA noch nicht viel gesehen, aber gibts die lästigen Bausteinnummern noch?


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2011)

Aventinus schrieb:


> ..., aber gibts die lästigen Bausteinnummern noch?



So eine Frage verwundert dann schon ..... wenn etwas
MC7-Codekompatibel und Strukturkompatibel sein soll, 
dann MUSS es für die 300/400-Welt NATÜRLICH noch die 
Nummern geben. Wie soll denn das ohne Nummern gegen, 
denn ONLINE ist doch alles NUR an NUMMERN organisiert.

Man kann aber wählen, ob die Nummer bei Neuprojekten
automatisch vergeben werden sollen, denn die Sortierung
ist Namensbasiert.

Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum schon vor Jahren
die Nummernbändern auf MAX-Werte angeglichen wurden.
Sie werden im praktischen Gebrauch (außer beim Zusammen-
kopieren von Projekten) nicht mehr so die Rolle spielen.

Es hat alles einen tieferen Sinn  

Frank


----------



## Aventinus (25 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> So eine Frage verwundert dann schon ..... wenn etwas
> MC7-Codekompatibel und Strukturkompatibel sein soll,
> dann MUSS es für die 300/400-Welt NATÜRLICH noch die
> Nummern geben. Wie soll denn das ohne Nummern gegen,
> ...


 
Die Frage kommt daher, weil ich leider mal das Vergnügen hatte mit PCWorX zu arbeiten. Und da gibt die Nummern ja nicht. Die Bausteinnummern sind in der Biliothek daher lästig, weil man oftmals die Nummer, die der Bibliotheksbaustein hat im Projekt nicht mehr frei hat. Wenn das ganze nur namensbasiert laufen würde wäre das Problem erschlagen. 

Und wenn man sich eine symbolische Programmierweise angewöhnt hat interessieren doch einen die Adressen der Merker auch nicht mehr. Das Symbol wird definiert, dann noch ne freie Adresse eingetragen (die das System von mir aus selbst auch vergeben dürfte), Kommentar eingetragen und dann nie wieder gedanken über die Adresse gemacht. 

Wenn du dir PC-Programme in welcher Programmiersprache auch immer ansiehst gibts ja auch keine Nummern für Funktionen... 

Wer hat behauptet das TIA zur alten S7-Welt kompatibel sein muss. Man könnte ja mal wieder die alten Zöpfe komplett abschneiden. S5 war ja auch nur bedingt kompatibel zu S7.

Insofern denke ich kann man die Frage ja mal stellen


----------



## Züttu (25 Mai 2011)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Das klingt wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Schöne Schei...
> 
> Dabei wärs doch so praktisch.
> 
> Ich hab ja von TIA noch nicht viel gesehen, aber gibts die lästigen Bausteinnummern noch?



Jep, die Bausteinnummern gibt es noch, jedoch wir ihnen fast keine Beachtung mehr geschenkt, beim Anlegen eines Bausteines wird sie automatisch vergeben falls du es nicht anders möchtest.


----------



## JesperMP (25 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> Auf diese Funktion habe ich gewartet, leider wurde dies nicht sauber ausgeführt, die Namen der Bausteinen müssen Projektweit eindeutig sein, ich hätte aber lieber gleich Namen in Verschiedenen Unterordner, zum Beispiel: Anlagenteil_1/Schrittkette.scl und weiter Anlagenteil_2/Schrittkette.scl (Das ist im Moment mit TIA nicht möglich, da dann der Baustein "Schrittkette" doppelt vorkommt)


Hmmmmmmm.......
Das wäre mit den jetzigen TIA Projekt _machbar_ sein, obwohl nicht _implementiert_.
Nur sollte das "/" ein Teil von das symbolische Name sein.

Für FBs und FCs wäre es problemlos.

Global-DBs wie "_Sucker_" und "_Mehl_" konnte in ein Ordner "_Behälter_" angebracht werden. Dann werden die volle Symbolische Namen _"Behälter/Sucker"_ und _"Behälter/Mehl"_ und Variabeln z.B. _"Behälter/Sucker".NettoMenge._

Instanz-DB's sollte automatisch zusammen mit die dazugehörende FBs angebracht werden.
Also wenn die Instanzen _"Sucker"_ und _"Mehl"_ von ein _"Füllung"_ FB definiert werden. Dann heissen sie _"Füllung/Sucker"_ und _"Füllung/Mehl"_.

Welche DB-Nummern dahinter stecken ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Ein Kompromiss ist meist notwendig, doch dies auf dem Rücken der Kunden?
> Würdet ihr solch eine fehlerhafte Software ausliefern?
> Würden eure Kunden da mitspielen?


Wir sind bestrebt, keine Software auszuliefern, in denen bekannte Fehler sind (war jetzt vorsichtig formuliert).  
Wenn im TIA-Portal Fehler auftauchen, dann bitte hier einstellen (oder wir machen noch einen speziellen Thread "Negativen Systemeigenschaften des TIA-Portals" auf). Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass konstruktive Kritik aus diesem Forum Gehör finden wird.



bike schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung hat ein Entwickler mit der Hardwarekonfiguration nichts zu tun.
> Von der Hardwarekonstruktion soll die Konfiguration mit den gezeichneten Komponeten mit allen E/A kommen.
> Die in dem Schaltplan verwendeten Symbole und Bezeichnungen sollen im Programm gleich sein.
> Warum dies dann nicht direkt aus dem Schaltplan in das Programm?


In kleinen Betrieben hängt dies eventuell alles an einem bzw. macht jeder alles. Hat Siemens eigentlich eine eigene Lösung zur Schaltplanerstellung, die integriert werden kann?



bike schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die Herrn von Siemens nicht nur ihre Welt betrachten, sondern über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen.
> In der Automatisierung der Entwicklung ist noch ziemlich viel Platz für sinnvolles Neues, auch ohne OOP


Das Thema konstruktive kritik habe ich oben schon aufgeführt. Einfach schreiben, was vermisst wird und was verbessert werden kann.


----------



## Züttu (25 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmm.......
> Das wäre mit den jetzigen TIA Projekt _machbar_ sein, obwohl nicht _implementiert_.
> Nur sollte das "/" ein Teil von das symbolische Name sein.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich genau deiner Meinung, ich denke aber nicht das Siemens das in zukünftigen Versionen von TIA noch verändern wird, denn dann müssten alle bisherigen Projekte geändert werden....

Aber man darf ja auch ein wenig träumen


----------



## bike (25 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> In kleinen Betrieben hängt dies eventuell alles an einem bzw. macht jeder alles. Hat Siemens eigentlich eine eigene Lösung zur Schaltplanerstellung, die integriert werden kann?



Siemens nicht aber z.B. Elcad, mit dem Nutzen der Schnittstelle zum Simatikmanager wird die Hardware, die Symbolik der E/A und bei uns der Rangierbaustein automatisch erstellt.
Warum dies in kleinen Betrieben nicht gemacht werden soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.
Jede Arbeit die automatisch erledigt wird ist doch ein Fortschritt und meist macht ein Automat weniger Fehler als der Mensch.


bike


P.S: zu den Fehlern bei Auslieferung verkneife ich mir den Kommentar


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Mai 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> Das man Variablen an jeder Stelle im Programm definiern kann wusste ich gar nicht, wie geht denn das?



Soweit ich das gesehen habe, hat der Gute einfach an der Stelle zu tippen begonnen. Die Variable wurde dann entsprechend definiert. Muss das aber noch einmal selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2011)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Wer hat behauptet das TIA zur alten S7-Welt kompatibel sein muss. Man könnte ja mal wieder die alten Zöpfe komplett abschneiden.



1. Was glaubst du wie groß das Geschrei dann gewesen wäre, 
wenn SIEMENS die 300/400 jetzt langsam herunterfahren würde.

2. Hättest du dann den harten Schnitt wie bei AB von RS500 auf RS5000 

3. Bei der riesigen Basis an Hardwarekomponenten kannst du das nicht
über Nacht machen - sprich - für das neue x300/x400-System hätte
es - von der 1200 mal abgesehen - kaum Komponenten gegeben.

Bei allen Ecken und Kanten war es die einzige reale Möglichkeit, die
SIEMENS hatte. Und wie ich schon schrieb, kannst du "bald" alle 
relativ frischen Projekte nahezu ohne (oder komplett ohne) Anpassungen
ins TIA PORTAL herüberziehen. 

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (25 Mai 2011)

[über Odnern für FCs,FBs und DBs]


Züttu schrieb:


> Da bin ich genau deiner Meinung, ich denke aber nicht das Siemens das in zukünftigen Versionen von TIA noch verändern wird, denn dann müssten alle bisherigen Projekte geändert werden....
> 
> Aber man darf ja auch ein wenig träumen


In Flexible ist es schon so. Wenn man ein Variabel in ein Unterordner plaziert, wird es automatisch umbenannt, mit Ordnername.
Ob das noch so funktioniert in TIA weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Siemens nicht aber z.B. Elcad, mit dem Nutzen der Schnittstelle zum Simatikmanager wird die Hardware, die Symbolik der E/A und bei uns der Rangierbaustein automatisch erstellt.
> Warum dies in kleinen Betrieben nicht gemacht werden soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.
> Jede Arbeit die automatisch erledigt wird ist doch ein Fortschritt und meist macht ein Automat weniger Fehler als der Mensch.
> 
> ...



Mit meiner Bemerkung ging es darum, dass der Programmierer oft auch nicht nur das Programm sondern auch die Hardwarekonfig erstellen muss. Ich kenne auch Firmen, das muss er auch noch die Schaltschrankverdrahtung vornehmen. Dies wird bei großen Firmen so sicher nicht vorkommen.

Dass die Integration z.B. von Schaltplänen sinnvoll ist, ist keine Frage. Es wurd auch gesagt, dass Siemens eine offene API für Fremdprogramme plant. Eventuell kann die Anbindung von Schaltplanprogrammen dann hierüber erfolgen. Schließlich dient dies alles einer Automatisierung der Automatisierung.



bike schrieb:


> P.S: zu den Fehlern bei Auslieferung verkneife ich mir den Kommentar



Wenn Fehler bekannt sind, bitte einstellen. Nur bekannte Fehler können behoben werden.


----------



## bike (25 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wenn Fehler bekannt sind, bitte einstellen. Nur bekannte Fehler können behoben werden.



Es waren doch Siemens jede Menge Bugs bekannt, vor Auslieferung.
Es war auch bekannt, dass die meisten Features noch nicht funktionieren.

Klar wird alles behoben, doch die Zeitschiene ist eben das, was eine sinnvolle Arbeit nicht ermöglicht.
Ich habe das Glück, dass wir TIA noch? nicht brauchen, doch andere Kunden, die darauf angewiesen sind?
Mit denen möchte ich nicht tauschen.


bike


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Ich habe das Glück, dass wir TIA noch? nicht brauchen, doch andere Kunden, die darauf angewiesen sind?



Außer 
Helmut_von_der_Reparatur 
ist doch momentan kaum *300/400-Kunde* auf das TIA-PORTAL angewiesen.

Im Übrigen könnte man das Comfort-Panel auch Standalone in WinCC V11
projektieren und erstellen. Das wäre bei einer Serienmaschine mit klarer
Datenbasis durchaus machbar.
Speziell in Übersee werden viele SIEMENS-PANELS aktuell auch ohne STEP7 V5.5
standalone in FLEX projektiert. Also!

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (25 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> 1. Was glaubst du wie groß das Geschrei dann gewesen wäre, wenn SIEMENS die 300/400 jetzt langsam herunterfahren würde.
> 2. Hättest du dann den harten Schnitt wie bei AB von RS500 auf RS5000


Ist das nicht was unterwegs ist, mit S7-300/400 ---> S7-1200/x300/x400 ?
Ich glaube auch das Rockwells konverter PLC5-->Logix funktioniert besser als S5-->S7.

Eine saubere "Schnitt" hätte eine reale Alternativ gewesen sein.
Wie Microsoft der viel Win16 und Win32 Schrott mitschleppt, glaube ich das Rückwärtskompatibilität ist meistens unnötige Ballast.
Werden S7-1200/x300/x400 mit alten Müll behindert, wie S7 wurde mit S5 ?



IBFS schrieb:


> 3. Bei der riesigen Basis an Hardwarekomponenten kannst du das nicht über Nacht machen - sprich - für das neue x300/x400-System hätte es - von der 1200 mal abgesehen - kaum Komponenten gegeben.


Neue x300/x400 CPUs für S7-300 und S7-400 Rückwandbussen, und dazu Profibus und Profinet Kompenenten, wie S7-mEC. Dann hätte es genügend Komponenten gegeben sein.

Ich _glaube_ so wird es tatsäglich passieren. Es kommt x300/x400 CPUs für die bestehende S7-300/400 Hardware.


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich _glaube_ so wird es tatsäglich passieren. Es kommt x300/x400 CPUs für die bestehende S7-300/400 Hardware.......



...wäre denn das soooo schlimm für dich?

16DE sind 16DE ... was sollte denn da ein bisschen Formfaktoranpassung oder -veränderung für riesige Vorteile bringen.

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (25 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...wäre denn das soooo schlimm für dich?


Gar nicht. 
Aber konnte Siemens ein paar Jahren gesparrt haben, wenn man nicht S7-300/400 mit TIA Portal programmieren konnte ?
Und, wird S7-1200/x300/x400 mit S7-300/400 "Müll" belastet ?


----------



## cbokholt (25 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich _glaube_ so wird es tatsäglich passieren. Es kommt x300/x400 CPUs für die bestehende S7-300/400 Hardware.



Aus der Zeitschrift "Computer-Automation 3/2011" ein Interview über das TIA-Portal mit Ralf-Michael Franke, Geschäftsführer der Siemens Division Industrial Automation Systems:
*"...Wenn Sie mich jetzt fragen, ob damit die unmittelbare Ablösung der Simatic 300 und 400 vor der Tür steht, frage ich zurück: Wozu? Diese Produkte haben wir gerade erst innoviert!"
*
Es steht also erstmal nichts an! 

Grüsse,
Carsten Bokholt
(Systeme Helmholz GmbH)


----------



## cbokholt (25 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Wenn Fehler bekannt sind, bitte einstellen. Nur bekannte Fehler können behoben werden.



Hier ist das Service Pack 1 von Siemens zum TIA-Portal  :

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50085730

Grüsse,
Carsten Bokholt
(Systeme Helmholz GmbH)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Mai 2011)

cbokholt schrieb:


> Hier ist das Service Pack 1 von Siemens zum TIA-Portal  :
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50085730
> 
> ...



Das ist Update 1, das SP1 steht noch aus.


----------



## cbokholt (25 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das ist Update 1, das SP1 steht noch aus.



Sorry, stimmt... Aber ich denke es ging Siemens um "last minute" _*Fehler*_...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2011)

Es stimmt das die CPU's gerade inoviert, aber als richtige Innovation, kann
Mann das nicht bezeichnen, es wurde die Handbremse gelöst, aber es wird 
immer noch im ersten Gang gefahren. Inovativ finde ich zb die CPU's von
VIPA, die ich aber nie einsetzen werde, weil der Außendienstler der für uns
zustândig ist, bei mir keinen fuss mehr in die Tür bekommt, mal höflich aus-
gedrückt, falls jemand von VIPA mitliest, ich komme aus OWL.
Von der Hardware die unser Nachbar Hans Beckhoff baut, ist Siemens noch
Lichtjahre entfernt, was den Inovationsgrad angeht. Das nenne ich mal ein
Konzept, eine Hardware Plattform, mit der ich alles machen SPS, NC, CNC,
Safty und so weiter. Bei Siemens gibt es für jeden scheiß eine eigene Produkt-
Familie, die nicht mit der anderen kann und später dann die Eigenschaften der
andere über Ergänzungen nur halbherzig kann. 
Es gibt zb bei uns in der Holzindustrie Anwendungen, die Siemens nur mit 
einen riesigen Aufwand nur "Halbgar" lössen kann, was Beckhoff mit einen
Kontroller hin bekommt.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Mai 2011)

Eben das alles soll ins TIA-Portal integriert werden: SPS, CNC, Drives, Motion, HMI, Safety, ... und alles mit einer Datenbasis.
Seit wann hat eigentlich Dein Nachbar die schon lange angekündigte Version 3.0 verfügbar?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Eben das alles soll ins TIA-Portal integriert werden: SPS, CNC, Drives, Motion, HMI, Safety, ... und alles mit einer Datenbasis.
> Seit wann hat eigentlich Dein Nachbar die schon lange angekündigte Version 3.0 verfügbar?



Mein Nachbar fährt eine andere Strategie, hungrig machen mit Ankündigungen,
weiter Endwickeln bis es halbwegs rund läuft und dann erst auf den Markt, im
Bezug zu TIA. Siemens dagegen macht es so, ankündigen zu spät, halb fertig
ausliefern, oder garnicht ausliefern wie im meinen Fall. Aber das Geld für den
SUS Vertrag abkassieren, das habe ich gerne.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Eben das alles soll ins TIA-Portal integriert werden: SPS, CNC, Drives, Motion, HMI, Safety, ... und alles mit einer Datenbasis.



Im übrigen, schön das sie die Software in TIA zusanmmen packen, aber der
Mist bei der Hardware bleibt der selbe.

SPS - 31X
Safty - 31X F oder dieser kleine sicherheitscontroller
Motion - T CPU oder ähnliches
CNC - Irgendeine Sinumerik

Bei Beckhoff zb ein leistungstarker PC und die Software Optionen,
später zu kaufen, nach bedarf. 

Den Unterschied merkt Mann später am schlanken Lager bzw.
den kostenapperat. 
Um bei der Software zu bleiben wird Mann bei Beckhoff nicht zu den
Knebelverträgen aller SUS gezwungen, da bezahlt Mann Twin Cat
einmal und ein update kostet dann nichts. 
Wir sind ja nur ein kleiner Mittelständler, aber das Geld für die SUS
Verträge musst du ersteinmal verdienen und Siemens ersteinmal, 
indem Sie saubere Arbeit abliefern. Mit den Fiasko von Flex schlagen
wir uns immer noch rum, es gibt noch genug Anlagen wo flex 2004
bis 2007 drauf läuft.

#Rainer in deiner Nachbarschaft hatte ich heute wegen flex wieder einen
Maschinenstillstand, weil sich die Rezepturverwaltung aufgehängt hat.


----------



## tnt369 (25 Mai 2011)

*tia-portal beeinflusst s7 classic v5.5 ???*

ich war heute an einer älteren s7-400 cpu per mpi dran.
auf dem field pg ist s7 classic v5.5 und das neue tia-portal v11
(s7 prof + wincc advanced).
nun hab ich mit dem simatic manger über die cp5611 (ja, ist noch
ein älteres pg...) zugegriffen.
ich kam nicht mehr online! verbindungspartner meldet sich nicht...
die schnittstelle (s7online) stellt sich nach der fehlermeldung
dann automatisch auf ethernet um!
ich kann in pg/pc schnittstelle wählen was ich will, nach einem
zugriffsversuch steht immer wieder ethernet drin.
der zugriff über ethernet geht. mein glück, das eine cp434-1
verbaut war, damit konnte ich dann online gehen.

vor der installation vom tia-portal hatte ich keine zugriffsprobleme
mit s7 classic V5.5

hat von euch einer schon so einen effekt gehabt oder mir einen tip
wie das behoben werden kann?


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2011)

@tnt369
Ich kann leider nur mit Ethernet direkt und mit dem Accon-Netlink-Pro (MPI und Profibus) testen. Das funzt mit Step7 V5.5, mit TIA konnte ich per Ethernet online in meine VIPA reinschauen, immerhin, denn projektieren kann ich die ja nicht.


----------



## Aventinus (25 Mai 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...wäre denn das soooo schlimm für dich?
> 
> 16DE sind 16DE ... was sollte denn da ein bisschen Formfaktoranpassung oder -veränderung für riesige Vorteile bringen.
> 
> Frank



Eben, wie du schon schreibst, 16DE sind 16DE. Und wenn man die Umstellung von S5 nach S7 betrachtet, da waren die Jungs doch auch erfinderisch um die alten S5-Racks an die S7 anschließen zu könnnen.

Wenn man dann bestehende Programme durch einen Konvertierer jagen kann und eine neue Steuerungsgeneration anschließt  wäre einiges möglich.

Wollte mit meiner ursprünglichen Frage nur Wissen ob Bausteinnummern noch benötigt werden. Ich bin lang genug im Geschäft um mit den Dingern leben zu können aber notwendig sind für mit Absolutadressen beileibe nicht. Was die Entwicklungsumgebung mit den Symbolen im Hintergrund macht könnte mir ja dann egal sein. 

Wenn dem nicht so ist is auch gut.


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2011)

@Rainer
Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage: 

"Kann man außer Textfarben für Text im Editor auch noch Tabellenhintergründe, Rahmenfarben etc. verändern?"

Das geht mir irgendwie auf die Augen, z.Bsp. bei der Variablendefinition im Bausteineditor. Kaum Kontrast, alles in Wischi-Waschi-Farben.


----------



## Paule (25 Mai 2011)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Wollte mit meiner ursprünglichen Frage nur Wissen ob Bausteinnummern noch benötigt werden.


Bei der 1200ter kann man es so einstellen (oder ist es immer so?) das keine Bausteinnummern benötigt werden.
Das liegt aber an der Hardware.
Die 300 & 400ter Serien brauchen noch die Bausteinnummern da sie ja mit der Step 7 Classic Version genauso funktionieren sollen.


----------



## Aventinus (25 Mai 2011)

Danke, aber das hab ich jetzt schon so rausgelesen.


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Rainer
> Ich hätte auch noch eine Frage:
> 
> "Kann man außer Textfarben für Text im Editor auch noch Tabellenhintergründe, Rahmenfarben etc. verändern?"
> ...



Exakt diese Frage habe ich den drei SIEMENS-Leuten ins Notizheft diktiert.

Ideal wären so um dir drei abspeicherbare Einstellung nach:

1. Desktop usage - Multiscreen
2. Desktop usage - Single Screen
3. Maintenance usage 
4. ...

speziell der Kontrast zwischen Blöcken und Linien - das betrifft alle Editoren - ist unter schlechtem Licht nicht ergonomisch.

Frank


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Bei der 1200ter kann man es so einstellen (oder ist es immer so?) das keine Bausteinnummern benötigt werden.



speziell bei den Datenbausteinen muß es wählbar sein, den wenn
man mit PUT/GET auf DBs in der S7-1200 zugreifen will geht das wohl
kaum über ausschließlich symbolische Datenbausteine.

Für die Interaktion zwischen einer S7-1200 und einem COMFORT-PANEL
hingegen ist ggf. ein rein symbolischer DB (der neuen Art) besser, denn
man kann dann in dem DB beliebig die TAGs verschieben --- die 
Verbindung  - da symbolisch - bleibt erhalten.

Frank


----------



## Paule (25 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> _*15. STRING beobachten*_


So nun zu Punkt 15
Das hat ja auf der Vorführung leider nicht so richtig geklappt, darum habe ich es mal probiert.
Sobald ich einen String anlege, werden immer 256 Byte reserviert, ich kann also keine Länge angeben.
Als Startwert kann ich dann meinen Text eingeben.
In der Online Sicht sehe ich dann aber nur maximal 31 Zeichen.
(Ist aber doch schon mal eine Verbesserung oder nicht?)

Der Versuch über die Beobachtungstabelle den Text zu verändern ergab, dass nur maximal 28 Zeichen eingegeben werden können.




Die fehlende Längenangabe irritiert mich jetzt auch ein bisschen, allerdings, was man auch im Forum immer wieder liest, gibt es dadurch auch immer wieder Probleme.

Interessant wäre an dieser Stelle die Migration eines kleinen Strings, was macht das TIA-Portal daraus?


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Sobald ich einen String anlege, werden immer 256 Byte reserviert, ich kann also keine Länge angeben.



ich würde sagen, das könnte eine "negative Systemeigenschaft" im SP-NULL sein, 
denn damit lassen sich ja keine DBs aus 300/400 - MC7-kompatibel konvertieren.

Muss das mal ausprobieren.

Frank


----------



## bike (26 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Die 300 & 400ter Serien brauchen noch die Bausteinnummern da sie ja mit der Step 7 Classic Version genauso funktionieren sollen.



Die Bausteinnummern erleichtern auch, wenn du mit nicht deutschsprachigen Kunden zu tun hast, die Kommunikation ungemein. 
Welcher Chinese oder Amerikaner versteht am Telefon fehlerfrei: Ventilüberwachung?


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2011)

ich finde diese Baustein Nr Vergabe auch nicht als nachteilig, mit Zahlen bin
ich beim Programmieren immer schneller als mit einen Text. Wie z.b.:

"111-Achse_Vertikal".Sollpositionen.Handbetrieb.pos_3

Mann kann ja symbolisch programmieren und dann auch einmal eine einfache
Zahl reintippen, je nach belieben.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Mai 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> zu Punkt 6:
> Laut der Aussage der 3 Siemensmitarbeiter werden die Skriptsprachen für  die Runtime weiterhin unterstützt. VBA fürs Engineering ist momentan  noch nicht implementiert wird aber kommen.
> Momentan wird es weiterhin C und VBA geben, der Trend geht aber zu VBA.


 


JesperMP schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist VBS gemeint. Da ist ein Unterschied zwischen VBA und VBS.


 


Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Wollte Ich auch grad schreiben. VBA wird zur  Automation des Engineerings genutzt, d.h. automatisch Bilder oder Tags  erstellen.
> 
> VBS für Scripte welche zur Runtime ablaufen.


 
  Bei Siemens ist das so erklärt:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/45791769

  Was war denn die Aussage auf dem Vortrag? Soll es VBA nachher im
"gesamten" TIA Portal geben?  

@Jesper und Jochen .. ich welchem Punkt genau seit ihr anderer 
Meinung als Marlob?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @Jesper und Jochen .. ich welchem Punkt genau seit ihr anderer
> Meinung als Marlob?



Er schriebt:



> Momentan wird es weiterhin C und VBA geben, der Trend geht aber zu VBA.



denke aber es müsste so heißen:



> Momentan wird es weiterhin C und VB*S* geben, der Trend geht aber zu VB*S*.


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2011)

@Gerhard.

Ich glaube das marlob meint:
"_Momentan wird es weiterhin C und VBA geben _[für Runtime]_, der Trend geht aber zu VBA._"
Es gibt nähmlich bis jetzt kein Skriptsprache für Engineering.

Edit: Es gibt VBA für PCS7. Aber kein C Skriptsprache.


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was war denn die Aussage auf dem Vortrag? Soll es VBA nachher im "gesamten" TIA Portal geben?


Ich glaube ja. Ich _denke_ das man kann fast ein Projekt automatisch erstellen mit Bilder und Tags und alles. Es wäre vermutlich den Ziel.


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2011)

Ich bin nicht der Eksperte zu diesen Thema.
Aber ist VBA nicht schon etwas veraltet ?
VBA ist ja von VB (ohne .Net) abgeleitet.
Es überrascht mich wenn Siemens TIA Portal auf VBA bassiert.

VBS haben so viele Anwendungen bei Netzwerkadministratoren und auf den www, so ich glaube es ist Zukunft-sicher. Aber VBA ? Gehört es nicht zu Win32 Steinzeit ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2011)

Bitte hier Diskutieren, Gerhard stellt die Zusammenfassung hier ein 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45441


----------



## jd_otter (26 Mai 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Dass eine solch komplexe Software wie das TIA-Portal nicht gleich
> alles beinhalten oder gar fehlerfrei sein kann, ist allen klar, auch Siemens.


 
Mir ist es viel wichtiger, dass es keine , OK OK so wenig wie mögliche  Bugs gibt.

ERST die Bugs bereinigen.

DANN neue Features hinzufügen.

Und vor allem: Bugs die einmal bereinigt sind, dürfen später nicht noch mal auftauchen. Und Features die einmal implementiert worden sind, dürfen später nicht einfach wieder unter der Wasseroberfläche verschwinden. Solches gab's/gibt's ja bei Step7 regelmässig.




Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> *Bereich Programmierung:*
> - Alle Editoren haben jetzt das gleiche Verhalten. Es gibt keine Quellen mehr, sondern auch in SCL
> kann man direkt im Baustein programmieren. Das Interface wird in allen fünf Programmiersprachen
> auf die gleiche Weise erstellt.
> ...


 
Nah, dann bin ich auf den neuen Editoren mal gespannt. Hoffentlich ist dann jetzt alles nach "normalem" Windows-"Standard".

Und was Intellisense angeht, bin ich mal gespannt wie gut das implementiert ist bzw. wie lange es dauert bis mir das auf den Wecker geht. Kann man das wenigstens abschalten, wenn man das nicht haben möchte?




Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> - es können mittlerweile auch fehlerhafte Bausteine (= rote Zeilen = unfertiger Programmcode)
> gespeichert werden. Das endgültige Bearbeiten kann zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erfolgen.


 
He he, endlich   :TOOL:
Hat man bei Siemens   e n d l i c h   kappiert, dass es vollkommen sinnlos ist Fehlerhafte Bausteine nicht speichern zu können. Meine Güte, das hat ja nur schlappe 15 Jahre gedauert. Hoffentlich werden sie jetzt nicht übereifrig...

Können wir das Feature jetzt auch noch mal G'schwind in Step7 einbauen vielleicht? Nahja, das wird wohl scheitern an der Art und Weise wie Step7 selber implementiert ist.

Sonst vielen Dank für diese, doch etwas positivere Aussicht. Das gibt dann doch wieder einen Hoffnungspunkt mehr...   

Gruss,
Jan


----------



## Paule (26 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Sobald ich einen String anlege, werden immer 256 Byte reserviert, ich kann also keine Länge angeben.


Korrektur!

Natürlich kann die Länge auch angegeben werden.


----------



## LowLevelMahn (26 Mai 2011)

*kennt jemand diese TIA-Portal Präsentation?*

http://www.siemens.de/industry/automation/mitte/downloads/Documents/NF_MHM_KOP_FUP_AWL_SCL_Graph.pdf

mal eben 91 Seiten stark mit vielen vielen Bildern


----------



## JesperMP (26 Mai 2011)

Die DB snapshot Funktion ist eine gute Anfang.
Aber es ist enttäuschend das man per Hand und drag-and-drop die snapshot Werte in die Anfangswerte übertragen muss. Warum nicht voll-automatisch ?

Interessant ist auch wie viele "advanced" Funktione die in S7-1200 gibt aber nicht in S7-300/400.


----------



## Paule (26 Mai 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die DB snapshot Funktion ist eine gute Anfang.
> Aber es ist enttäuschend das man per Hand und drag-and-drop die snapshot Werte in die Anfangswerte übertragen muss. Warum nicht voll-automatisch ?


Viel schlimmer finde ich dass man vorher jeden Struct aufklappen muss.


----------



## jd_otter (26 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Korrektur!
> 
> Natürlich kann die Länge auch angegeben werden.


 
Aber wie? Das konnte ich dem Bild nicht entnehmen. Oder habe ich was übersehen?

[EDIT]
Sorry, hat sich schon erledigt. Manchmal starre ich wie Blind auf der Bildschirm und übersehe das Einfachste.
[/EDIT]

Übrigens habe ich noch mal nachgezählt und in diesem Bild gesehen, dass nicht nur wohl nur 28 Zeichen gesteuert werden können, aber auch nur max. 28 Zeichen angezeigt werden (die 3 "..." am Ende zähle ich natürlich nicht mit, denn die enthalten ja keine wirkliche Info).

In dem vorigen Bild habe ich allerdings nicht nachgezählt, also weis ich nicht ob es da anders/besser aussah.

Gruss,
Jan


----------



## daschris (26 Mai 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer finde ich dass man vorher jeden Struct aufklappen muss.


 Häää da gibts doch einen extra button alles auf/zu

gleich neben dem snapshot machen...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 Mai 2011)

jd_otter schrieb:


> Aber wie? Das konnte ich dem Bild nicht entnehmen. Oder habe ich was übersehen?
> 
> [EDIT]
> Sorry, hat sich schon erledigt. Manchmal starre ich wie Blind auf der Bildschirm und übersehe das Einfachste.
> ...



Wobei mich die Beschränkung auf 28 Zeichen wundert! Woher kommt die? Warum 28?


----------



## Paule (26 Mai 2011)

*Mehr als vier Zeichen bei den Sprungmarken.*

Na endlich! 

Das ist doch mal was:


----------



## Aventinus (26 Mai 2011)

Hab ich auch schon irgendwo gelesen. Darauf freu ich mich echt schon... Endlcih mal hinschreiben was man meint.


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Mai 2011)

*aus meinem Tagebuch ...*

Auch heute hat mich TIA nicht im Stich gelassen.

Doof ist nur: auf meiner IBN-Baustelle hab ich kein Internet. Ich würde so gerne jedesmal, wenn mir was auffällt, dies gleich hier im Forum festhalten wollen. Bis ich daheim bin, hab ichs dann schon wieder vergessen ...

Klar ist: es gibt Sachen, die werde ich nie mehr missen wollen. Und klar ist auch: es gibt Sachen, die funktionieren einfach noch nicht. Da wird man ein halbes Jahr noch warten müssen. Wenn es langt. Also: warten auf SCL für die 1200er und auf den/die Nachfolger von 300/400er.

Doof ist, wenn STRG-TAB durch irgendwas anderes realisiert ist. Aber STRG-TAB war schon immer doof: man springt ja nicht ins letze Fenster, sondern immer der Reihe nach durch.

Trost: ALT-ENTER öffnet nun die Objekteigenschaften des markierten Objekts. Mindestens in Flex11.

Und Schreck: wenn ich ein Grafikobjekt auf ein Bild ziehe, so wird dieses in das Standard-Bild (Abendstimmung) getauscht. Also nochn Bug. Wenn man dann aber weiss, welch gute Absicht dahinter steht: ziehe ich die Grafik auf eine Grafik, so wird diese ersetzt. Klicki-Bunti, aber diesmal nützlich - jedenfalls für mich.

Und wenn man irgendwannmal den Zugangspunkt zur Steuerung/HMI definiert hatte: TIA sucht beim nächsten Übertragen zunächst mal das Zielgerät über den zuletzt bekannten Pfad. Naja, dauert ein bisschen. Aber das mit zugeordnetem PG gehört damit irgendwie der Vergangenheit an. Diese Zuordnung ist aber auch irgendwo bei der Schnittstellendefinition auch noch einstellbar. Wie auch immer - ich komm zurecht.

grad geht der Netzstrom weg - hoffe, dass nicht Stuxnet sondern ein Gewitter der Grund dafür ist ...
(nun darf ich offline auf Batterie weiterschreiben)

So, der erwartete Super-GAU ist bislang mit TIA ausgeblieben (und das Netz ist nun nach rund fünf Minuten auch wieder da). Hmmm - Netz wieder weg ...
ich mein: Energie-Netz! Mobilfunk (D1) ist noch ...

Ich sinniere, was mir heut sonst noch bei/mit TIA auffiel (derweil kommt das Netz wieder - und mein WLAN).

...also, ich glaub, ich schrieb es schon: jetzt mal SP1 abwarten, dann kann man (ich!) ja immer noch den Support mit Meldungen zubomben, was noch nicht funktioniert. Aber was jetzt schon funktioniert, sieht schonmal vielversprechend aus.

Ich versuche, zu ergründen, was bei Flexible so schief gegangen ist, dass ich persönlich so sehr enttäuscht davon war: Punkt eins war bestimmt die Stabilität. Abstürze und Dysfunktionen gehäuft, großmundig angepriesene Features wie die Menüführung unbrauchbar. Dann die total unbrauchbare Migration OP7-OP77. Ich war durch die alten Coros-Panels nicht fit für die neue Zeit des TP. Und mein Kunde hielt auch am OP fest. Flex hat aber die OP nur noch als Relikt aus einer anderen Zeit mitgeschleppt. Die aktuelle Zeit 2004 war aber das TP. Ich hätte viel Nerven und Zeit gespart, hätte ich das damals konsequenter umgesetzt, dass die Zeit der Text-OP vorbei ist.

Und heute, TIA? Ich höre schon meinen Kunden: "dieses unreife Produkt kann/darf man doch nicht jetzt schon einsetzen". Kann ich nach heutigen Kenntnisstand nur soviel sagen: Migration und kleinere Anpassungen haben funktioniert. Die Zukunft ist sicherlich nicht S7-3/400. Aber die alte Welt (meine alte Welt) der S7 beherrscht TIA bereits heute.


----------



## gravieren (26 Mai 2011)

Hi


Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...also, ich glaub, ich schrieb es schon: jetzt mal SP1 abwarten, dann kann man (ich!) ja immer noch den Support mit Meldungen zubomben, was noch nicht funktioniert.


Meinst du auf das SP2 warten ?



Falls nein, hier ist das SP1,  ist schon etwas älter. ( Vom 18.05.2011)  

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50085730


Gruß Karl


----------



## Jochen Kühner (26 Mai 2011)

Also Ich muss leider sagen, hab gestern bischen damit rumgespielt, und bei mir jagt ein Absturz den anderen (mindestens 5 Stück in einer halben Stunde). Hab aber auch das Update noch nicht eingespielt, werd das nun mal tun und dann sehmr weiter....


----------



## bike (26 Mai 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Meinst du auf das SP2 warten ?
> 
> ...



SP1 war doch eigentlich nur der Geburtshelfer für TIA 11.
Das Warten auf SPx ist bestimmt der richtige Weg. 


bike


----------



## IBFS (26 Mai 2011)

LowLevelMahn schrieb:


> http://www.siemens.de/industry/automation/mitte/downloads/Documents/NF_MHM_KOP_FUP_AWL_SCL_Graph.pdf
> 
> mal eben 91 Seiten stark mit vielen vielen Bildern



das obere PDF unbedingt in den   http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45441     Thread einfügen - Klasse Lektüre!

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Meinst du auf das SP2 warten ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Karl, 
es ist ein wenig verwirrend, aber Siemens
nennt seine "HF" neuerdings "Update". 
Das ist nicht der ersehnte "SP".


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Mai 2011)

Sorry, ich komme erst am Wochenende dazu, die Zusammenfassung 
weiter zu aktualisieren.


----------



## jd_otter (27 Mai 2011)

*Mehr als vier Zeichen bei den Sprungmarken*



Paule schrieb:


> Na endlich!
> 
> Das ist doch mal was:
> [/ATTACH]


 
Ist mir gestern auch aufgefallen, ja. Das wurde aber so langsam aber auch mal Zeit. Das war ja nur noch lächerlich, die 4-Zeichen Beschränkung. Und extrem frustrierend, jedes Mal wieder nach eine passende Abkürzung bzw. was Sinnvolles innerhalb von 4 Zeichen suchen zu müssen.

Gruss,
Jan


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Mai 2011)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> ... bei mir jagt ein Absturz den anderen (mindestens 5 Stück in einer halben Stunde).


OK, heut morgen ist mir das Biest auch abgeschmiert. Diesmal mit so etwa einer viertel Stunde Arbeit, die damit ebenfalls ins Grab ging.

das passierte, als ich die Eigenschaften von der Listendarstellung in die Seitendarstellung für meinen Chef zurückschalten wollte, damit der sich ein wenig schneller an gewohnten Bildern zurechtfinden würde.

Gut - seitdem drücke ich nun regelmäßiger den Speichern-Button. Dabei fällt mir auf, dass V11 wesentlich schneller speichert, als Flex das je tat.

nun lässt sich spekulieren, dass das TIA-Portal bei mir bislang deswegen so brav ist, weil ich im Moment nur kleinere Änderungen jetzt bei der IBN habe. Kann schon sein, dass, wenn es dran geht, von Projekt zu Projekt zu kopieren und größere Mengen neu zu erstellen, mehr kracht.


----------



## IBFS (27 Mai 2011)

@Perfektionist

Hast du schon mal versucht zwei Instanzen von V11 mit natürlich zwei
verschiedenen Projekten zu öffnen und zu beobachten. 
Wenn beide Steuerungen am selben SUB-NETZ (Ethernet) waren, ging
das mit STEP7 V5.5 (beide Projekte natürlich dort in einer INSTANZ) 
tadellos.

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist (27 Mai 2011)

@Frank

ich hab derzeit ein Netbook mit XP über Ethernet an einer Einzel-SPS 1214 und KTP400 Basic mono dp über einen CSM1277 verbunden. da ist jetzt nix mit mehrfach beobachten wollen.

Und bei meiner IBN hab ich 315 innoviert und MP277 an X2 mit diverser DP mit dran. Da geh ich über den Profibus mit 12Mb an mein CP5711 rüber in eine XP-VM (Windows Virtual PC, jedoch nicht als XP-Mode). Auch da hab ich nichts mit mehrfach beobachten wollen.

tut mir leid, diese Frage nicht beantworten zu können.


----------



## sailor (27 Mai 2011)

Also ich hab das TIA-Portal noch nicht. Ich hab aber die aktuellen Hinweise von Siemens gelesen, was alles beachtet werden soll und noch nicht geht und.... 
Beispiel: 
-Hardware von CPU->Projekt geht nicht. 
-Keine Parallelinstallation TIA/WINCC/S75.5
-Sinamics iss nich.
- usw. 
Ich frag mich schon, wass das soll !!! 
Das ist ja totale Verarschung, oder seh ich das falsch.
Es kann doch wirklich nicht sein, dass man als Anwender zum Testkarnickel missbraucht wird. Man ist ja von WINCCFlex schon was gewöhnt, aber das geht entschieden zu weit!!!

Sailor


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> -Keine Parallelinstallation TIA/WINCC/S75.5



Dieser Punkt würde mich mal mehr intressieren, was geht da nicht.
Lt. Regionalen Siemens Vertrieb soll doch das parallele installieren eine
der stärken von TIA sein. Hast du bitte eine Quelle, wo steht was nicht
gehen soll.


----------



## IBFS (27 Mai 2011)

TIA PORTAL parallel mit STEP7 V5.5 geht definitiv. 
Das war Bedingung bei der TIA-PORTAL-Entwicklung.

Bei mir geht es auf zwei unterschiedlichen konfigurierten Rechnern.
WinCC FLEX sollte natürlich die V2008 SP2 haben.

.....

Frank

EDIT:


*Kompatibilität zu anderen SIMATIC-Produkten*

 STEP 7 Professional / Basic V11 (incl. WinCC Basic V11) kann auf  einem Rechner parallel 

zu anderen Versionen von STEP 7 (V5.4 / V5.5),  STEP 7 Basic V10.5, WinCC flexible 

(ab 2008 ) und WinCC ( ab V7.0 SP2 ) installiert werden.


....mit WinCC soll es aber z.Zt. noch nicht ganz rund laufen ...

Quelle:


http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/49639088


----------



## sailor (28 Mai 2011)

Sorry, verlesen. Der gleichzeitige Zugriff auf eine CPU mit S7 5.5 und TIA soll nicht gehen.
Aber ich glaub trotzdem, das TIA muss ich mir nicht antun. 
Ich bin zwar alter Siemens-Hase, (hab schon S3 programmiert) aber das geht jetzt zu weit.
Wenn ich nur höre: - soll - vielleicht - ....
Ich hab nicht die Zeit, für S Feldentwicklung zu betreiben.
Ich lad mir heute noch Codesys runter.

Sailor


----------



## Ralle (28 Mai 2011)

sailor schrieb:


> Sorry, verlesen. Der gleichzeitige Zugriff auf eine CPU mit S7 5.5 und TIA soll nicht gehen.
> Aber ich glaub trotzdem, das TIA muss ich mir nicht antun.
> Ich bin zwar alter Siemens-Hase, (hab schon S3 programmiert) aber das geht jetzt zu weit.
> Wenn ich nur höre: - soll - vielleicht - ....
> ...



Ich denke, du wirst feststellen, dass auch Codesys/Twincat seine Tücken hat, so ging es mir zumindest bei meinem Einstieg in dieses Thema. Siemens nähert sich ja nun durchaus der Codesyswelt an, habe zumindest ich so den Eindruck. Dass die Software zu früh zum Kunden kommt, ist sicher kein "Verdienst" der Entwickler, sondern den BWL-Experten zu verdanken. Denen sollte man durchaus noch einmal die Schulbank oder eine Weiterbildung empfehlen, denn sie sollten wissen, dass es eher kontraproduktiv ist, ein unfertiges Produkt an den Kunden zu geben. Um das Portal werden wir wohl nicht herumkommen, aber ein wenig Druck, um hier und da positive Veränderungen zu erreichen, ist doch nicht schlecht. 

PS: Haben die eigentlich auch Leute, die sich mit dem Design der Oberfläche befassen? Das ist augenmäßig das Schlechteste, was ich seit langem gesehen habe. Kontraste, Farben, ..., was für Stümper.


----------



## Tommi (29 Mai 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Haben die eigentlich auch Leute, die sich mit dem Design der Oberfläche befassen? Das ist augenmäßig das Schlechteste, was ich seit langem gesehen habe. Kontraste, Farben, ..., was für Stümper.


 
Vielleicht war für eine ergonomische Entwicklung der Oberfläche kein Geld im Budget.
Oder die Abteilung, welche das entwickelt, wurde umstrukturiert und es ist einfach vergessen worden.

Aber ich denke, das wird jetzt besser.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## IBFS (31 Mai 2011)

Da gab es doch so einen gutgelaunten Kerl beim Forumstreffen:  

Das US-amerikanische Unternehmen Rockwell Automation hat die Firma *Lektronix* übernommen, 
einen international aufgestellten Betrieb für die Reparatur- und Wartung sowie den Verkauf von 
Automatisierungskomponenten.

Quelle: Computer&AUTOMATION Newsletter

OB ES DA MORGEN NOCH SIEMENS-BAUTEILE GIBT?  

Frank


----------



## Katerkarlo (12 Juni 2011)

*TIA Portal Installation*

Wird das TIA Portal über die alten Step 7 Software  installiert , oder kann ich beide Möglichkeiten nach der TIA Installation noch nutzen?

Karlo


----------



## IBFS (12 Juni 2011)

Katerkarlo schrieb:


> Wird das TIA Portal *über *die alten Step 7 Software  installiert , oder kann ich beide Möglichkeiten nach der TIA Installation noch nutzen?
> 
> Karlo



Nein nicht *über* sondern PARALLEL!

Frank


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Juni 2011)

Nicht über sondern eher neben. Verwendet werden kann dann sowohl STEP7 classic als auch das TIA-Portal (sagt Siemens ;-))


----------



## IBFS (12 Juni 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Verwendet werden kann dann sowohl STEP7 classic als auch das TIA-Portal (sagt Siemens ;-))



Ne, das sage auch ich, denn das mache ich an einem meine Laptops jeden Tag.

Frank


----------



## Katerkarlo (13 Juni 2011)

*TIA Basis TIA Professionel*

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied?
Basis wird doch jetzt mit den S7-1200 starter Kit's angeboten.
Lohnt sich denn ein Kauf eines Starter Kit's z.B. Paket 4 mit dem KTP600?  Ich kenne die Einzelpreise gar nicht.
Karlo


----------



## IBFS (13 Juni 2011)

Katerkarlo schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn der Unterschied?
> Basis wird doch jetzt mit den S7-1200 starter Kit's angeboten.
> Lohnt sich denn ein Kauf eines Starter Kit's z.B. Paket 4 mit dem KTP600?  Ich kenne die Einzelpreise gar nicht.
> Karlo



Das lohnt sich preislich mit Sicherheit. Allerdings sollte man für 
die beiliegende CPU 1212 auch einen sinnvollen Anwendungsfall
haben. 

Die Erweiterbarkeit ist deutlich eingeschränkt gegenüber der 1214. 

Wenn du die Einzelpreis nicht kennst ist das eine Wissenslücke, 
die man ohne Probleme mit der CA01-DVD beseitigen könnte. 

Man muss sich das Teil nur mal organisieren und auf den Rechner
spielen und auch zeitnah alle Preisupdates aus dem Netz laden.

Frank


----------



## Panzerknacker (14 Juni 2011)

Gibt es zum TIA Portal V11 eigentlich eine zentrale Sammelstelle für Bugs oder Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Paule (14 Juni 2011)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Gibt es zum TIA Portal V11 eigentlich eine zentrale Sammelstelle für Bugs oder Verbesserungsvorschläge?


Hier:
http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=45474

Leider werden dort auch sehr viele Emotionen abgeladen.


----------



## PN/DP (14 Juni 2011)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> Gibt es zum TIA Portal V11 eigentlich eine zentrale Sammelstelle für Bugs oder Verbesserungsvorschläge?


Siemens A&D Forum: An Umsteiger auf die S7-1200 oder / und STEP 7 Basic und das TIA-Portal


> An alle die aktuell auf die S7-1200 oder / und STEP 7 Basic umsteigen,
> 
> wir als Mitarbeiter des OnlineSupports möchten Euch bei Euerem Umstieg auf die neue Technologie unterstützen. Dafür erstellen wir laufend FAQs, Applikationsbeispiele, ... die hier auf unseren Seiten veröffentlicht werden. Sicherlich habt Ihr da schon viele wertvolle Tipps und Hinweise gefunden.
> 
> ...


Gut, hier wird zwar eigentlich um Vorschläge für FAQ gebeten, Bugmeldungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge zu TIA kannst Du da aber sicherlich auch "abladen" - Du kannst ja vorschlagen, daß in den FAQ Hinweise auf diesen oder jenen Bug besonders wertvoll wären...

Oder schreib einfach in dieses Forum: Siemens A&D Forum: STEP 7 (TIA Portal)

Zumindest werden diese Foren wohl "dienstlich" gelesen.

Harald


----------



## IBFS (14 Juni 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Oder schreib einfach in dieses Forum: Siemens A&D Forum: STEP 7 (TIA Portal)



Jeder soll sich anhand der Qualität der Fragen und Antworten selbst ein Bild machen.
So richtig seriöse, tiefschürfende, niveauvolle Fragen sind eher selten.

Leider ist ja aber auch unser Pos/Neg.-Thread durch grenzwertige Polemik und
Schabernack überfrachtet. Nach Feierabend ist das ja zuweilen vielleicht auch
verständlich. 

Damit es wirklich was wird mit einer "Hinweisliste" müßte jemand jeden Tag
das unstrukturierte Gerümpel aus dem Thread bereinigen. 
Schlimm genug, dass selbst bei Technikern und Ings. die Qualität der 
Beiträge sehr schwankt. Da sollte man sich an PN/DP mal eine Beispiel
nehmen. Er schreibt so gut wie nie "Müll"-Posts.  

Frank


----------



## Panzerknacker (15 Juni 2011)

*ACK*
Da hast du wohl vollkommen recht... Ich habe meine bisherige Erfahrung mit der V11 jetzt im Siemens-Forum gepostet und bin hoffentlich nicht zu ausschweifend geworden!


----------



## IBFS (15 Juni 2011)

Panzerknacker schrieb:


> *ACK*
> Da hast du wohl vollkommen recht... Ich habe meine bisherige Erfahrung mit der V11 jetzt im Siemens-Forum gepostet und bin hoffentlich nicht zu ausschweifend geworden!



Viel wichtiger wäre aber, wenn sich die SUPPORT-Freunde mal meiner
offenen CASES annehmen würden. So wie ich mitbekommen habe,
stöhnen die SUPPORT-Leute über die vielen Anfragen, da ja nun auch
alle SUS-Kunde das TIA bekommen haben. Aber leider ist der Schulungs-
grad der SUPPORTER noch sehr unzureichend (sagen sie lebst) sodass
kaum direkte und konkrete Hilfestellung gegeben werden kann.
Ich denke der Anstrum wurde etwas unterschätzt. 

Frank


----------



## Panzerknacker (15 Juni 2011)

Ja das mag gut sein... Wie so oft bei den Supportern, da kan man Ihnen ja auch keinen Vorwurf draus machen. Habe selbst leider keinen persönlichen Draht zum Support - außer beim Braumat/Sistar, aber das hilft hier leider nicht weiter.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juni 2011)

hier noch ein Link was bei der projektierung Remanenz bei Bausteinen zu
beachten ist http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50696280?Datakey=47071380


----------



## heisch (18 Juni 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

hier ein paar allgemeine Bemerkungen, die in der Vorschlagsliste nichts verloren haben.

Eure Infos geben mir wieder Hoffnung 

Ich war im Dezember, direkt von einer IBN kommend und arg in Stress, bei einer Vorstellung des TIA-Portals.
Der Vortragende hat zum Anfang erklärt, für die Entwicklung habe es 3 Ziele gegeben:
" Erstens: Funkionalität .. zweitens .. Funktionalität und drittens .....
  Funktionalität".

Gesehen habe ich dann was, was mich Designtechnisch an WinCC-Flexible erinnerte ( Ihr kennt meinen Kampf um längere Felder und um Fehlerbehebungen)  .. und das Ganze dazu noch im modisch kontrastarmen dunkelgrau auf hellgrau. 
( Sorry, aber ich habe mit meine Augen Anfangs der 80er schon an, für heutige Verhältnisse gemessen, kontrastarmen Monitoren verdorben, ich brauche das nicht mehr.)

Die Realisierung der "3 Funktionalitäten" schien mir also genau in die Richtung zu gehen, die ich für das exakte Gegenteil dazu halte.

Dann hat er gestartet .. und irgenwann ist dann auch was passiert.
Als er zu Demonstratioszwecken vor einem "Und" ein "Oder einbauen wollte, habe ich begonnen, eine Zigarette zu drehen.
Ich war dann zwar mit der Zigarette fertig, der Rechner aber noch nicht mit dem Bildaufbau des "ODER".

Nachdem der Vortragende mit der Erläuterung, es liefe auf einer virtuellen Machine und dauere daher etwas länger, noch eine bisschen Zeit geschunden hatte, war er sich auch nicht mehr sicher, ob sein Befehl tatsächlich angekommen ist und hat er mit der Maus mehrmals nachgeklickt. 

Ich habe dann noch abgewartet, bis das Ganze ("Vorführeffekt" ) abgestürzt ist, dann bin ich raus, die Zigarette rauchen und derart traumatisiert auch erst garnicht mehr rein.

Nachdem ich jetzt eure Kommentare gelesen habe, scheint sich zwischenzeitig ja einiges getan zu haben.

Ich sollte mir zumindest den aktuelles Stand mal ansehen.

Und noch was zu Diskussion "Hauptsache symbolisch".
Es sollte primär darauf Wert gelegt werden ( und da denke ich, Siemens sieht das auch so )  dass auch eine SPS dann noch wartbar / veränderbar bleibt, wann das Quellprogramm nicht mehr existiert.

Ich sehen hinsichtlich nummerierter E/A/M/FC usw. dahingehend keine Alternative.

Ich war im Laufe der Woche unterwegs, um 2 S5-Systeme zu begutachten, die zu S7 umgebaut werden sollen. Natürlich möglichst ohne Stillstandszeit.
Für beide AGs gibt es kein dokumentiertes Programm mehr, eines davon ist eine 135U mit 2 Prozessoren und der R64-Regelung. 

Es muss also auf jeden Fall auch rückwärts ( also ohne Quellcode ) gehen können.

Ausserdem Echtzeit:
Die Dauer des Aufrufs CALL FC 45 ist vorhersagbar.
speicheradresse = DB0[45].Start_adresse

Bei einer wie auch immer gearteten hash-Tabelle sehe ich da grössere Schwierigkeiten.

Wir sollten nicht vergessen: bei verschiedenen Anwendungen kämpfen wir immer noch gegen Millisekunden. 


Vorschläge zu TIA-Portal / X-Maschinen

Wenn ich das richtig verstande habe, kommt mit den x-maschinen eine neue Generation, daher könnten Designfehler in der S7 behoben werden, was nach einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt nicht mehr möglich war, da der Designfehler spätestens dann zur Systemeigenschaft wird, wenn es bereits Awenderprogramme gibt, die auf einem bestimmten Verhalten aufsetzen. 
(vgl. mein Vorschlag zum BTI-Befehl)

Ich werde später noch ein paar Vorschlage schreiben, im Wesentlichen Sachen, die IMHO in der S7 gegenüber S5 Verschlechterungen darstellen.

Und noch was Persönliches:
Gestern abend bin ich beim Blättern über einen Beitrag von "argv_user" gestolpert. 
Mein guter Freund Gerald Emig ( argv_user ) ist vor ca. 3 Monaten völlig unerwartet gestorben.


Gruss
Werner


----------



## jd_otter (20 Juni 2011)

*Symbolische Programmierung*



heisch schrieb:


> Und noch was zu Diskussion "Hauptsache symbolisch".
> Es sollte primär darauf Wert gelegt werden ( und da denke ich, Siemens sieht das auch so ) dass auch eine SPS dann noch wartbar / veränderbar bleibt, wann das Quellprogramm nicht mehr existiert.
> 
> Ich sehen hinsichtlich nummerierter E/A/M/FC usw. dahingehend keine Alternative.


 
Das mag fuer ("alte") S7-CPUs gelten. Dass das auch anders geht, läßt kann man bei anderen Steuerungen (z.B. Rockwell) sehen. Ich bin mal gespannt womit Siemens kommt, wenn sie neue CPUs rausbringen.





heisch schrieb:


> Und noch was Persönliches:
> Gestern abend bin ich beim Blättern über einen Beitrag von "argv_user" gestolpert.
> Mein guter Freund Gerald Emig ( argv_user ) ist vor ca. 3 Monaten völlig unerwartet gestorben.


 
Mein herzliches und aufrechtes Beileid.

Ich kenne (kannte) den Gerald Emig zwar nicht, aber so was ist mehr als ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Tut mir echt leid für dich, und seine Verwanten.

Gruss,
Jan


----------



## skorpion37 (21 Juni 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die DB snapshot Funktion ist eine gute Anfang.
> Aber es ist enttäuschend das man per Hand und drag-and-drop die snapshot Werte in die Anfangswerte übertragen muss. Warum nicht voll-automatisch ?



Auch wenig intuitiv ist, dass die Spalte per Doppelklick selektiert werden muss. Bei Excel und Co reicht ein einfacher Klicke. Daher habe ich die Funktion erst gar nicht gefunden.


----------



## skorpion37 (21 Juni 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> Jep, die Bausteinnummern gibt es noch, jedoch wir ihnen fast keine Beachtung mehr geschenkt, beim Anlegen eines Bausteines wird sie automatisch vergeben falls du es nicht anders möchtest.



Stimmt leider nicht so ganz: Habe mal einen Instanz-DB erzeugt. Dieser hat automatisch die Nummer 1 bekommen. Gut. Dann habe ich diesen Baustein per Copy&Paste 5 mal kopiert. Überraschenderweise bekommen auch alle Kopien ohne Nachfrage die Nr 1. Wenn man dann "Übersetzten" ausführt, meckert das Portal, dass DB-Nummern mehrfach vergeben wurden.

Also so richtig weit her ist es mit der automatischen Nummerierung noch nicht.


----------



## cbokholt (24 Juni 2011)

*Update 2*

Hallo,

hab gerade die Meldung bekommen für das Update 2 fürs Portal:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/50085730?Datakey=47071380

Grüsse,
Carsten Bokholt


----------



## cbokholt (3 August 2011)

*Service Pack 1*

...und hier das Service Pack 1 für Step 7 V11:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/51774795


und für WinCC V11:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/51706933

Grüsse,
Carsten Bokholt


----------



## IBFS (3 August 2011)

*



			Wenn Sie mehrere auf dem TIA Portal basierende Produkte installiert haben (z.B. STEP 7 V11 und WinCC V11), müssen alle auf Servicepack 1 hochgerüstet werden
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*

*In Zukunft wird das also heißen, falsches SP auf dem Laptop - nix geht!*

Ich dachte dass das nur ganze Versionsprünge betrifft. Das hätte ich ja noch verstanden. 

Frank*
*


----------



## bike (3 August 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> *In Zukunft wird das also heißen, falsches SP auf dem Laptop - nix geht!*



Das ist so, so etwas wird Kundenbindung genannt.


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 August 2011)

Sagt mal hat schon jemand es geschafft es runterzuladen?
Für Step 7 waren es 5 Datein, 4 davon hatten 650MB.


----------



## Jan (4 August 2011)

*Noch nicht.*



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat schon jemand es geschafft es runterzuladen?
> Für Step 7 waren es 5 Datein, 4 davon hatten 650MB.


 
Ich habe es noch nicht versucht, aber ich muss nun langsam anfangen TIA zu installieren und dann werde ich um die Updates und SP nicht herumkommen. 
Das Herunterladen dürfte nicht das Problem sein, denke ich; allerdings frage ich mich, wie lange die Installation bei den Datenmengen (komprimiert) dauern wird.
Hoffendlich kann ich dann noch weiterarbeiten, ansonsten wird wohl der Kaffeautomat mein neuer bester Freund.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich habe es noch nicht versucht, aber ich muss nun langsam anfangen TIA zu installieren und dann werde ich um die Updates und SP nicht herumkommen.
> Das Herunterladen dürfte nicht das Problem sein, denke ich; allerdings frage ich mich, wie lange die Installation bei den Datenmengen (komprimiert) dauern wird.
> Hoffendlich kann ich dann noch weiterarbeiten, ansonsten wird wohl der Kaffeautomat mein neuer bester Freund.



Problematisch ist es schon, der Server von Siemens ist des öfteren nicht erreichbar


----------



## Jan (5 August 2011)

*Tips für die Installation von TIA?*



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Problematisch ist es schon, der Server von Siemens ist des öfteren nicht erreichbar


 
Danke für die Warnung. 
Habt ihr noch ein paar Tips, bzw. Warnungen bezüglich der Installation von TIA?

Ich möchte gerne am Montag TIA zusätzlich neben S7 5.5 installieren.
Ich habe noch WIN XP (i7) und möchte zukünftig alles (SPS-Programm, Umrichter u. ä., WIN CCflexible) von S7 5.5 in TIA importieren. 
Zu dem soll später von WIN XP auf WIN7 hochgerüstet werden.

Kann später einfach so auf WIN7 hochgerüstet werden, oder muss ich erst alle Lizenzen runterziehen und später S7 5.5 und TIA neu installieren und dann die Lizenzen wieder installieren?

Bin für jeden Tip und jede Warnung dankbar.


----------



## MSB (5 August 2011)

Egal was du machst bezüglich TIA, mach zieh auf jeden Fall ein Image vom Rechner, das du einen sicheren Weg zurück hast.

Im Moment gibt es noch eine sehr geringe Basis an Rückmeldungen was bei der Installation und beim Parallelbetrieb
von Flex, 5.5, TIA etc. alles schief gehen kann oder nicht wie gewünscht funktioniert.

So richtig überzeugend lesen sich auch die Neuerungen zum kürzlich erschienen SP1 nicht,
da ist weit weniger neu, als irgendwann mal mit Herausgabe des SP1 gemutmaßt "versprochen" wurde.

Zur Hochrüstung:
Wenn du schon auf Win7 hochrüsten willst, dann eindeutig eine nagelneue saubere Neuinstallation.

P.S. Anmerkung meinerseits, als persönliche Meinung zu verstehen:
TIA ist momentan ein reines Bananenprodukt was ich sicher nicht produktiv einzusetzen Gedenke,
insofern ist die Frage für mich allenfalls beim nächsten Laptop in 2-3 Jahren relevant.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Jan (5 August 2011)

*Ich bin ein Kaninchen.*

Ich habe mir heute schon eine CD besorgt um ein Image zu ziehen.

Wenn ich dann eine komplette Neuinstallation machen sollte, kann ich dann alle Lizenzen auf einen Stick ziehen, oder muss ich jede Lizenz auf den ursprünglichen Stick ziehen?

Gerade weil es noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit TIA gibt, soll ich TIA bei mir installieren, um evt. Probleme oder Schwierigkeiten zu erkennen und unseren Programmierern zu helfen, wenn sie TIA bei sich installieren und nutzen.
Ich bin dann sozusagen der interne Support.

Vom Grundsatz her hast du sicherlich recht, dass es sinnvoll ist zu warten bis TIA ausgereift ist um es effektiv einzusetzen.
Aber ich muss damit rechnen, dass mein Cheff kurzfristig ankommt und sagt, dass der Kunde seine Anlage unbedingt mit TIA programmiert haben will. Und dann sollte ich schon etwas Ahnung / Erfahrung mit TIA haben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann eine komplette Neuinstallation machen sollte, kann ich dann alle Lizenzen auf einen Stick ziehen, oder muss ich jede Lizenz auf den ursprünglichen Stick ziehen?



Die Lizenzen kannst du ruhig auf irgendein Stick ziehen.


----------



## D-DNRN (5 August 2011)

Zur Info: Runterladen und Installieren:

Ja richtig, man muss das ganze Paket (alle Dateien) mit z.B. 2.7 GB runterladen, hat bei mir ca. 4 Std. gedauert, die Siemens Server waren nicht wirklich schnell und kann dann die letzte Datei aus dem Paket anklicken um erst mal das Pektechen zu schnüren und wahlweise am Wunschort nur zu entpacken oder gleich zu installieren.

Ich habs erst mal nur entpackt, was ziemlich zügig ging, wollte mal sehen was drin ist. Es sind eine Menge Verzeichnisse so wie ein gepacktes DVD Abbild würde ich sagen.

Darin kann man dann einfach das Setup ausführen was die Installation zum Reparieren /Anpassen startet. Es gibt dort auch die Asuwahl was man genau machen möchten.

das eigentliche Update geht dann auch wieder gähnend langsam und hat bei mir glaube ich ca. 2 1/2 Std. gedauert (aber in einer VM).

Probleme gabs keine, ich kanns auch nur empfehlen da bei mir einige Problemchen gelöst wurden. 
Die großen Neuerungen stecken da aber nicht drin, ist wieder mehr so ein Bugfix-Release. Siemens-typisch eben nur 2.7 GB groß!!

Übrigens wurde nach der Installation nicht erkennbar mehr Platz auf der Platte gebraucht, evtl. ~200-300 MB. Die Installation geht auch von einem Netzlaufwerk ganz gut!


----------



## Jan (5 August 2011)

Wenn die Installation von TIA auch so lange dauert, muss ich das wohl verschieben. Im Idealfall habe ich nur den Montag.


----------



## Jan (8 August 2011)

*Die Installation ging schnell.*

Hallo,

ich habe heute TIA installiert (STEP 7 V11 + WinCC Advanced).

Nach ca. 5 Stunden war ich fertig.

Das Update habe ich dann nicht mehr angefangen, mal schauen, ob ich das noch mache.

Wist ihr, ob es das Update auch auf DVD gibt?
Das SP1 wird es ja sicherlich irgendwann auf DVD geben.

Apropo SP1.

Hat schon jemand was gehört, wann das SP1 denn nun rauskommt?

Was mir aufgefallen ist:

1. Das öffnen des Programms dauert fast länger als das öffnen von Step7 V5.5.

2. Und beim scrollen in den Eigenschaften von V11 funktioniert das Scrollen teilweise nur bis zur Hälfte oder zu 3/4.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 August 2011)

Hallo Jan,
was meinst du damit wann der SP1 
rauskommt? Er ist doch raus oder meinst
du wann die CD bei dir eintrudelt.


----------



## Jan (9 August 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> was meinst du damit wann der SP1
> rauskommt? Er ist doch raus oder meinst
> du wann die CD bei dir eintrudelt.


 
Ich glaube ich peil gerade garnix mehr, was Updates und SP angeht.

Ich habe das so verstanden, dass die hier geposteten Links auf das Update 1 und 2 für TIA verweisen.
Und ich hatte das so verstanden, dass das SP1 erst noch rauskommt.
Wenn es schon raus ist, hätte ich gerne den Link.
Und ja, ich wüste schon gerne wann das SP1 eintrudelt.
Mein Kollege meint, dass wir es wohl mit als letztes bekommen, weil unser Firmenname alphabetisch bedingt fast am Ende steht.


----------



## UweRistl (9 August 2011)

*Update wirrwar*

Hallo,

es gibt schon länger das Update 1 und 2.
Es kommt aber demnächst das Servicepack 1 raus, welches Update 1 und 2 beinhaltet und einige Verbesserungen zur 1200er-CPU.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MrEASY (9 August 2011)

UweRistl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt schon länger das Update 1 und 2.
> Es kommt aber demnächst das Servicepack 1 raus, welches Update 1 und 2 beinhaltet und einige Verbesserungen zur 1200er-CPU.
> Gruß Uwe



SP1 gibts bereits:
Step7 V11: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo&objId=51696778&objAction=csOpen&nodeid0=29157705⟨=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW
WinCC V11: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo⟨=de&objid=51706933&caller=view


----------



## Jan (9 August 2011)

Dann habe ich es doch richtig verstanden.

Sagt mal, läuft euer Rechner mit TIA auch so lahm?

Das Hochfahren dauert etwa 5 mal so lange wie vorher.

Ich hoffe das wird besser, wenn auf WIN7 hochgerüstet wird.
Momentan merke ich nichts von dem i7.


----------



## Jan (11 August 2011)

Wir hatten heute einen Siemens-Experten in der Firma.
Er hat mir verraten, dass der PC schneller und stabiler laufen soll, wenn man SP1 installiert hat.


----------



## Züttu (12 August 2011)

Jan schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute einen Siemens-Experten in der Firma.
> Er hat mir verraten, dass der PC schneller und stabiler laufen soll, wenn man SP1 installiert hat.



ich glaub noch schneller läuft er ohne TIA


----------



## Jan (12 August 2011)

Das habe ich gemerkt, nur leider wird TIA vorgegeben.
Und ohne TIA ein Programm in TIA zu schreiben ist etwas schwierig.


----------



## Züttu (15 August 2011)

Ich hab das natürlich nur als witz gemeint, ich komme leider auch nicht um TIA rum.


----------



## Ralle (16 August 2011)

Danke Siemens: ich lach mich grad schlapp:

https://www.automation.siemens.com/newsletter/guiLink.aspx?id=2778137

*ROFL*

Dei Beitrag von Herrn Janssen ist wirklich sehenswert!

https://www.industry.siemens.com/to...das-sagen-experten/Seiten/janssen-nickel.aspx


----------



## MSB (16 August 2011)

@Ralle
Sehr viel interessanter finde ich persönlich die Ausführungen des Herrn Martin Maier,
der freut sich wie schnell Kunden mit Step7-Safety umgehen können, wenn er bei selbigen Schulungen hält,
und das mit einer Software die bisher noch nicht verfügbar ist, weil wohl angeblich noch div. Tüv-Abnahmen fehlen ...

Kurzum, glaube ich das bei den gazen Videos wohl der Marketing-Etat von Siemens
die entscheidenste Rolle gespielt hat.

P.S.
@Jan und Züttu
Bitte sagt mir doch welche Branchen ich die nächsten 3-5 Jahre meiden muss,
um nicht in die Versuchung zu kommen, TIA einsetzen zu müssen ...
BTW mein Beileid ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## SoftMachine (16 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,



Ralle schrieb:


> Danke Siemens: ich lach mich grad schlapp:
> 
> https://www.automation.siemens.com/newsletter/guiLink.aspx?id=2778137
> 
> ...


 
Bemerkenswert ist, das im letzteren Link stets in "Vergangenheitsform" gesprochen wird...

- NICHT: wir können jetzt --> SONDERN: ... wir könnten...
- NICHT: wir haben... oder ...wir werden... --> SONDERN: ... wir hatten...
usw...

Ob die wirklich überzeugt sind ?

gruss

P.S. Wie war das mit Beckhoff ??


----------



## murg (19 August 2011)

*Kommandoschnittstelle*

Abgesehen von den Interpretationsmöglichkeiten:

Die Kommandoschnitstelle wird ab der TIA Version 14 zu verfügung stehen. Diese ist für das Quartal 3 im Jahr 2013 angestrebt  

Also für alle die die Automation automatisieren wollen... gedulden 

gruß


----------



## Jan (19 August 2011)

@ MSB

Ob wir so schnell TIA für den Kunden einsetzen werden, bleibt abzuwarten.

Wir haben auch nen Kunden, für den extra mehrere Field-PGs mit ner alten STEP 7 Version gekauft wurden, weil er nicht alle PGs hochrüsten will.

Also keine Panik.

Und wenn es dich beruhigt.

Wir testen die Anlagen, bevor sie zum Kunden gehen.


----------



## mathgi (22 August 2011)

murg schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Interpretationsmöglichkeiten:
> 
> Die Kommandoschnitstelle wird ab der TIA Version 14 zu verfügung stehen. Diese ist für das Quartal 3 im Jahr 2013 angestrebt
> 
> ...


Hi murg

woher ist diese Info??

Ich find es ja schon echt ne Frechheit dass die Kommandoschnittstelle nicht von Anfang an dabei ist. 

d.h. entweder zurück ins Mittelalter mit TIA oder halt bis 2013 + x nichts mehr automatisieren


----------



## cbokholt (16 September 2011)

Hallo,

...und hier hätten wir "Update 2" zu "SP1" (für Step7 V11 und WinCC V11!):

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/52258326?Datakey=47071380

Grüsse,
Carsten Bokholt


----------



## Züttu (16 September 2011)

Hab ich am falschen ort gesucht, oder gibts nur ein Update für Step7 V11 und keins für WinCC??


----------



## miami (16 September 2011)

Züttu schrieb:


> Hab ich am falschen ort gesucht, oder gibts nur ein Update für Step7 V11 und keins für WinCC??


Das Update ist für die Versionen von STEP7 und WinCC für das TIA Portal, also *V11*.
Updates für WinCC *V7* findest Du under diesem Link: http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/28887712/dl


----------



## Züttu (16 September 2011)

Sorry, ich hatte nicht gelesen das es für Step7 und WinCC ist, danke für die richtig Stellung.


----------



## murg (16 September 2011)

@mathgi

Diese Info habe ich direkt von Siemens erhalten, da ich mich mit dem TIA-Portal in Verbindung mit Standardisierung und Modularisierung beschäftigt habe.

Automatisierung mit TIA-Portal: 
Nur durch Automation Designer von Siemens (COMOS) ... afaik

gruß


----------



## daschris (17 September 2011)

murg schrieb:


> Automatisierung mit TIA-Portal:
> Nur durch Automation Designer von Siemens (COMOS) ... afaik



Also ich weiss ja nicht wer sowas sagt aber ich stimme der Aussage zu, dass eine Kommandoschnittstelle kommen soll (und so wurde mir das auch zugesagt) und damit kann man automatisieren.

Und beim Thema Comos geht es doch um ein ganz anderes level da reden wir von digitaler Fabrik:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...re/de/digital-engineering/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## murg (20 September 2011)

Richtig das COMOS Produktspektrum umfasst den Grundgedanken der digitalen Fabrik ist derzeit allerdings die einzigste Möglichkeit das TIA-Portal zu automatisieren.

Da die Kommandozeile oder API erst in ein paar Jahren erscheint gibt es momentan keine möglichkeit das TIA-Portal zu automatisieren. 

Wenn jemand genaueres weis lasse ich mich sehr gerne bLEEREN  

das waren alelrdings die Aussagen von siemens.,.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2011)

Auch ganz nett,
so richtig weiß ich hiermit auch nicht hin, also schreibe ich es mal hier herein:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/54377291


----------



## daschris (18 Oktober 2011)

*TIA Portal - Safety für Step7 V11*

So lang hats gedauert....Safety für Step7 V11 ist freigegeben!
Dann schaun wir doch mal wie das so läuft....
http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=49368678&treeLang=de


----------



## miami (18 Oktober 2011)

Dieser Link geht (hoffentlich) http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/55277472


----------



## Paule (18 Oktober 2011)

daschris schrieb:


> So lang hats gedauert....Safety für Step7 V11 ist freigegeben!


Gut Ding braucht Weile!


----------



## Ralle (18 Oktober 2011)

Sie kündigen aber schon mal V12 an, oder besser, wer wann welches Upgrade dazubekommt! *ROFL*


----------

